# Suddenly Slow Streaming Video HELP PLEASE



## edgebunny (Jan 16, 2012)

*Sudden Slow Video Streaming HELP PLEASE*

I'm not even sure this is a Mozilla problem but I didn't see a category for video software. I have an ASUS laptop with Windows 7 installed. I pretty much bought this to watch streaming video on. My most frequented site is hxxp://www.1channel.ch and my most commonly used streaming share site is putlocker/sockshare. I do not have cable, this is how I watch all my tv shows. This software always runs perfectly fine and out of nowhere two days ago everything is streaming RIDICULOUSLY slow. I've noticed it with putlocker as well as youtube. This is not an overloaded server because I've gotten onto Youtube at work several times at different times of the day and the 10 year old crap machines there stream youtube vids fine. I've had problems a couple times in the past and a plug-in check always solved the problem. Nothing is working this time. My plug-ins are updated. One forum suggested I uninstall and reinstall my adobe flash... did it: no difference. I've cleaned up my hard drive, deleted my temp internet files, history, etc., my disk defragmenter runs once a week so I know that isn't the problem. I've tried restoring windows to a date previous to the start of the problem and that also did nothing. I use the windows firewall program in conjunction with AVG free and I am not too familiar with firewall manipulation. Another forum suggested doing something with the firewalls but to be honest I'm too afraid to do it without pretty precise instructions. Another forum suggested downloading Speedbit Video Accelerator... this also has not helped at all.:banghead: Does anyone have ANY ideas? And in case you couldn't tell, I'm not a tech person so go easy on me with the tech talk if you can. I appreciate any help. I miss my shows.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Have you installed the latest Firefox version (v9.0.1)?


----------



## edgebunny (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Sudden Slow Video Streaming HELP PLEASE*

Hmmm... I don't know? How do I know what version I have? Does firefox not prompt you to update when a new version is available?


----------



## edgebunny (Jan 16, 2012)

I installed the newest version of firefox... no change.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello edgebunny, welcome to TSF!

This could be an issue with your home network that allows you to browse the web. Try loading a Youtube video and ( if it's still streaming/buffering slowly ), immediately stop the streaming and go to this website to run a network speed test:

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

The test is free of course. There will be a button after it finishes loading that says "Begin Test". Click this button, and after it completes the test and gives you the results you should post a screenshot of the results here. To get a screenshot in Windows 7, follow this link for instructions:

Use Snipping Tool to capture screen shots


----------



## edgebunny (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh thank you so much for responding! I'm dying here without my streaming video! I ran a speed test a few days ago when the problem first started and then I was getting about 1.5 mb/s download. I'm only supposed to get 1.0 because that's about the max I can get in my area (in the sticks here). But that's all I've ever had and I've never had this problem previously. At first it was Youtube, Netflix, and the sharing sites (i.e. putlocker, megavideo, etc) all streaming slow, but after the 400 things I've tried to do to fix the problem, netflix and youtube are now working fine. However, I still have MEGA slow streaming on the sharing sites, and that is what I use the most. I've cleaned up my registry, deleted my cookies and history, ran multiple scans on malware bytes and avg free and nothing is making a difference. Everything else is working fine. I'm not having any problems with viewing any webpages or pictures. Everything is moving as fast as always. It's JUST the streaming video. Any ideas? I really appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, your network connection has a better download speed and latency than I have, and I can stream videos just fine ( mind I usually give the videos a few seconds at the beginning to get a head start on me ). Seeing as you already did registry and cookie/cache cleaning, as well as even going as far as a restore point on your machine, I doubt that it's anything to do with your software. It might either be your ISP currently throttling streaming on certain sites due to maintenance they are undergoing, or that the sites themselves are at fault.

Since Netflix and Youtube seem to be working okay now, it could be only a temporary issue you're having with them. Try getting on at a time you usually don't and see if it might be simply the sites' servers being overloaded with users during your usual times. I would say "Get a new modem and router", but I do seriously doubt you need to if it worked fine, got bad, and went fine again for most of the sites. Therefore, I do think this is pointing towards either ISP throttling your streaming or the sites having heavy loads of users overloading their servers.


----------



## Jf_thetruth (Nov 18, 2012)

Edgebunny i am having the same problem as you with 1channel.ch and tvlinks.eu. I usually use putlocker and sockshare links also. The same goes with my youtube and netflix working fine! If anyone could help this would be appreciative. Thank you.


----------



## Mukkinese (Jan 19, 2013)

Exactly the same thing happened to me, with the same site, but I'm still using XP.

I think the problem might be the site itself.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, but this original issue happened a year ago is you look at the date on the thread. I think the issue may have been addressed already. I would agree it's likely the site, but still an old issue.


----------

